# Concerning The True Care of Souls by Martin Bucer



## CarlosOliveira (Jan 22, 2009)

It's already available to ship from CVBBS the newest book by Banner of Truth:

"Martin Bucer was the leader of the Protestant Reformation in the city of Strasburg in the 16th century. This reformation handbook of pastoral theology would find great influence in the years following its release including the thought of John Calvin. In this volume Bucer sets out vivid biblical principles for church life, ministry, discipline and restoration."

Type: Hardcover 
Pages: 218
ISBN: 9780851519845
SKU: 9780851519845
Publisher: Banner of Truth


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyone picked this up?


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 12, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Anyone picked this up?



Yup. Just arrived today - looks GREAT.


----------

